# router raizer



## Ells (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone used the Routerraizer? Does the router have extra holes drilled in it to attach the lifter to it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Some do and some don't  some must be drilled out...

=======



Ells said:


> Has anyone used the Routerraizer? Does the router have extra holes drilled in it to attach the lifter to it?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Ellsworth,
I have the Router Raizer mounted on my Hitachi M12V in one of the tables & it works great.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

After a lot of thought, I went for a Jessem Rout-R-lift. Fits almost all plunging routers. Incorporates a good plate, great mechanism, insert rings. If buying again I would also consider the Incra lift. It is expensive, but is flat and great to use, no problems.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Am keen to hear more on this device too. I have a 3612C which moves between skis, handheld and table - meaning that I can't anchor it to the table in a lift. Would be very interested to hear from others (particularly those with a 3612 or 3612C) that have this fitted.


----------



## Ells (Apr 27, 2011)

Has any one installed the router raizer on a Porter Cable 7539 and if so I would like to know how it went and what permanent modifications had to be made to the router.

ells


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been using a router raiser on a PC 7539 for many years, I like it a lot. the router can still be used above the table if you want but now has a fine adjustment instead of just sliding up and down the posts.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

jlord said:


> Hi Ellsworth,
> I have the Router Raizer mounted on my Hitachi M12V in one of the tables & it works great.


Same here. It's a bit pricey for what you get but the parts are high quality.


----------



## Ells (Apr 27, 2011)

*Stop leaver*



walowan said:


> I have been using a router raiser on a PC 7539 for many years, I like it a lot. the router can still be used above the table if you want but now has a fine adjustment instead of just sliding up and down the posts.


As you know then the 7539 has a leaver to turn to release the hold on the height setting of the router so my question is, does the Router Raizer need that tightening mechanism or does it replace it? 
At the present I have an under the table adjustment but I have to use one hand to release the hold on the height while turning the adjustment knob with the other. It is very unhandy to say the least.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The one I have I just about always lock the mechanism once I have the bit set I have from time to time forget to lock it but it works just that way also..


======



Ells said:


> As you know then the 7539 has a leaver to turn to release the hold on the height setting of the router so my question is, does the Router Raizer need that tightening mechanism or does it replace it?
> At the present I have an under the table adjustment but I have to use one hand to release the hold on the height while turning the adjustment knob with the other. It is very unhandy to say the least.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Ells said:


> As you know then the 7539 has a leaver to turn to release the hold on the height setting of the router so my question is, does the Router Raizer need that tightening mechanism or does it replace it?
> At the present I have an under the table adjustment but I have to use one hand to release the hold on the height while turning the adjustment knob with the other. It is very unhandy to say the least.


I have the lever tie wraped open, the raiser keeps the adjustment all by itself.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Router Raizer on Makita 3612*

Just an update post to say how successful the installation on the Router Raizer RZ100 kit was, into my 3612. I was a little daunted by the complex instructions, and the fact that they were all in imperial measurements, however I jumped in one evening and the installation went very smoothly. The instructions were comprehensive and fairly easy to follow. If I was to make one criticism, it'd be that the 'flow' of the instructions could be better. 

All in all, I'm very happy with it - and it's fantastic to be able to adjust the router easily when in the table. It of course can also be used to micro-adjust the height when free handing. The kit is so good I might even consider putting one on my 3612C, my second router which is now used exclusively for hand-held work.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Matthew,
I thought the same thing about the instructions. It was actually a simple & easy install. I think the instructions could have been written with a little more thought. They made it seem more complicated than it actually was.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the 200 model instal on a old Triton 3hp
work great


----------



## tlnmp (Jan 31, 2010)

I have one on 3 1/2 HP FT2000 router. I wouldn't recommend it on heavy router. Going down is fine. But when lifting the router, the weight is too much and eventually stripped the allen nut on the top side. I think this is due to the lift mechanism using one side of the plunge, its not balanced.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

tlnmp said:


> I have one on 3 1/2 HP FT2000 router. I wouldn't recommend it on heavy router. Going down is fine. But when lifting the router, the weight is too much and eventually stripped the allen nut on the top side. I think this is due to the lift mechanism using one side of the plunge, its not balanced.


That doesn't sound good! I'll have to keep an eye on mine as it's on a 3612 which is quite a heavy router.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

tlnmp said:


> I have one on 3 1/2 HP FT2000 router. I wouldn't recommend it on heavy router. Going down is fine. But when lifting the router, the weight is too much and eventually stripped the allen nut on the top side. I think this is due to the lift mechanism using one side of the plunge, its not balanced.


Hi,
I have this lift on a 3-1/4hp plunge router (Hitachi M12V ) without the problem you described. Did you remove the springs from the plunge? With a lift you don't use the springs in a plunge router. If not sounds like your lift is probably fighting spring pressure.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Aren't the springs supposed to be left installed in plunge routers when using the Router Raizer kit? I'm fairly sure that's what the instructions said - I'll check them again. Mine currently has the RR kit installed in a 3612 with the springs still installed.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

matt1710 said:


> Aren't the springs supposed to be left installed in plunge routers when using the Router Raizer kit? I'm fairly sure that's what the instructions said - I'll check them again. Mine currently has the RR kit installed in a 3612 with the springs still installed.


You may be right. It's been a few years since I installed it & I thought I took the springs out. I might be able to find the instructions somewere.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Matthew,
I just went out & looked in a box of parts I have from when I mounted the router. The springs are in the box & not in the router. The instructions say if the action is not smooth try lubricating the shafts. They recommend STP. But I guess anything close will do.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

While looking around I found that The Router Workshop recommends taking the springs out for smoother action.

Router Workshop: Spring Removal


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi James

I just consulted the instructions that came with the RR kit. I must add that I've only looked at the section relevant to the Makita 3612, however it says very clearly (twice!) that the springs must be installed in the router when using the RR kit. It even says 'Caution : springs and guides must be installed...".

If the router is indeed forever left mounted in a table (and never used as a plunge router) I can't see why the springs are needed - all they do is add resistance for the kit to fight against when trying to raise the bit. Perhaps the RR manufacturer is trying to cover himself in case someone uses the router with springs removed, in a hand held fashion? I will call him with that question as for my installation at least (always in table), I'm sure it'd be preferable to have no springs installed. 

They really go on about that STP Engine Oil Treatment - I haven't been able to find that exact product here (in NZ) yet - would like to as it sounds pretty fantastic! My plunge router has always been a bit sticky. 

Matthew

PS - the RW post re removing springs is interesting - although note that the instructions make no reference to using a springless router with the RR kit.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Matthew;
STP is found here in just about every auto parts store I have ever been in. An old mechanic friend told me to never use that stuff in my engine. He could always tell when he disassembled a motor & that stuff was used. Might be ok for lubing other stuff.

My Hitachi has never been out of the table since I mounted it a few years ago. It has always operated smooth & never a problem. The Router Raizer has operated perfectly. The only thing that has happened is sometimes I drop the little round cover & takes awhile to find on the floor.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

> They really go on about that STP Engine Oil Treatment - I haven't been able to find that exact product here (in NZ) yet - would like to as it sounds pretty fantastic! My plunge router has always been a bit sticky.


It's little more than Viscosity Index Improver (VII) polymer (with a splash of additives) designed to thicken your motor oil to make bad sounds go away. In other words, snake oil. 

An NGLI 0 or 1 grease would be much better.


----------

